# Critique of Jäger



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

From what I understand of stacking, we didn't stack him perfectly, and the grass was too long... but whatever... its the pic I've got lol. Thanks


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am obviously not a professional at all when it comes to critiquing a dog's structure but IMO and I do not mean to be rude, he seems a little overweight to me, IMO I think he could lose 5 pounds or maybe a tiny bit more. Sorry. He has handsome coloring though.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I am obviously not a professional at all when it comes to critiquing a dog's structure but IMO and I do not mean to be rude, he seems a little overweight to me, IMO I think he could lose 5 pounds or maybe a tiny bit more. Sorry. He has handsome coloring though.


He's just beefy... built like a brick poop house lol. We weighed him that day, and he was 83! Before I worked him he creeped up to 97  The leanest he's ever been as an adult lol


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

You look at the pic and you can see the stomach tuck nicely into the hips which are clearly well muscled not fat. He has a big chest though which I like.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> You look at the pic and you can see the stomach tuck nicely into the hips which are clearly well muscled not fat. He has a big chest though which I like.


You've hugged him recently lol. He's not fat is he? lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The photo is very small.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm not an expert at all, but he's very nice looking! You can easily see his muscle definition! Did he just get a bath? His fur near his right shoulder looks to have been blown? Doesn't look overweight at all to me. At 83 lbs, and looking like that...one solid dog!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

lhczth said:


> The photo is very small.


You can click it to enlarge it, but:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Beast


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I think a lot of it is the grass...makes his legs look shorter and so his chest looks out of proportion. He's a good looking male. Head is probably a bit small, but my dog has that problem too...a big chest makes everything else look smaller. So his head is probably a good size lol.

Can you post just a headshot? Front and side?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Can I just say that I adore him? I really love his head, great secondary sex characteristics, excellent ear set. Gorgeous pigment. TBH, the grass is throwing me off... would love to see a stack on pavement!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

NOT an expert at all.. in fact I don't critique dogs ever because I barely know how to "professionally" but I can say he is very handsome.. looks like a brick, seems to have the same body build as Titan. I can't stack to save my life or I would share Titan's lol. I am a fan of the indents (no idea the correct terminology) around the hips and waist area.. to me that say lean and fit 

K that's all I got.. he is very handsome though.. starting to REALLY like Sables.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

All I can say is he's gorgeous. What a stud :wub:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very mature male with excellent secondary sex characteristics. The tall grass is making a distorted picture, but he is very masculine and beefy through the shoulders and neck. OK withers and topline, good position of a croup that should be longer. Very good angulation in front, good behind. Good length of upper arm (getting hard to find). Very good color. I would like to see a couple of pounds off of him, but photos can be misleading.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Stunning male, I've always liked him. I thought of Stuka before I even remembered that he was his sire


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

Horrible conformation, poorly pigmented ugly dog, reminds me of a coyote. 
I can tell from the picture that his nerves are also terrible and that he can't work at all. Probably little to no drive. 
Your only option is probably to bring him by my clinic immediately for euthanasia (before he bites a child or the elderly), and no you may not be present and you may not receive the body back. I will dispose of it very properly


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> You've hugged him recently lol. He's not fat is he? lol


 
Its hard to remember things while your being shaken like a rat in a terriers mouth. 
I like a dog with substance especially if he knows how to use it to win the fight. Plenty of big sleeve suckers out there that might as well be 50 lbs.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i think he appears heavier due to the brushiness of his coat 
i can see plenty of tuck and the last rib 
he is very handsome and masculine and there is little to find fault with :wub:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Handsome - substantial.....what I like in a male!

Lee


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he looks great to me, love his color.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

So gonna give this a go. 

Very nice masculine male. I like his top line. Coloring is nice as is pigment. 

But, due to where the photo is taken, he look short in the lower leg which makes his angles off. He is a thick dog, so that is exaggerated. You can't see the bottom 4 inches of his legs, so can't judge angles and length. 

His croup is nice( I think, still confused as to what croup is). Shoulder seems a adequate angle. 

Looking at the overall picture. He us very nice, made me look twice. Powerful presence. So as a total, very nice. Would love to see his lower legs.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I think a lot of it is the grass...makes his legs look shorter and so his chest looks out of proportion. He's a good looking male. Head is probably a bit small, but my dog has that problem too...a big chest makes everything else look smaller. So his head is probably a good size lol.
> 
> Can you post just a headshot? Front and side?


I will say we have never been described as "small head". Usually the words used are along the lines of big/huge/massive lol. He has a seriously wide grape lol. 

Decent head-on-ish shot


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I dont like him at all and i think you should send him to me so you dont have to look at him anymore lol


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah...you can see it better there.

Nice sized head!

Like I stated...when a dog has a big chest/body, a lot of times the head just tends to shrink...especially with boys like ours who are in the 80 lbs range.

My boy is the same way, he has a large head, but it tends to shrink when you look at him from a profile view because of his large chest and long body. But if you take a headshot, or look at it from straight on, you realize it is a large head.

It's one of those things that's easier to see in person and for some reason gets distorted on a picture...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful boy. Sturdy, nice build. I really like his head. Appears well muscled.


----------

